# Watch Dogs



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I personally think this looks beyond epic.

Ever watch person of interest on TV.?

Looks like a game version of that.

Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It does look good. I think PC is due November. Not sure when the kid's versions are due.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PugIain said:


> It does look good. I think PC is due November. Not sure when the kid's versions are due.


There doing rated version?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

silverback said:


> There doing rated version?


Very funny, very funny there


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Quite ironic that you consider consoles to be for "kids" yet your comment is incredibly childish lol.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

silverback said:


> Quite ironic that you consider consoles to be for "kids" yet your comment is incredibly childish lol.


You got me. I am the biggest child in the world, but at least I admit it, Timothy.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PugIain said:


> You got me. I am the biggest child in the world, but at least I admit it, Timothy.


I beg to differ sir, I am the biggest child in the world


----------

